# Just married but wife refused entry to UK



## The Original Kempmeister (May 13, 2014)

Hi there,

I've just joined the forum in the hope somebody can help me and my wife.

I'm from the UK and my wife is from Chicago USA. We originally "met" via a facebook group as we were both experiencing withdrawal from psychiatric medication over 18 months ago and were good friends but the more we got talking we started to have feelings for each other so arranged a meet here in the UK...originally for 3 months. Well, she arrived and it was more amazing than we thought! We fell more in love with each other so I proposed...and she accepted!!  We called the airline and extended her stay to 6 months (which we believe is the max amount of time to stay in the UK on a visitor visa)

We were ready to plan our lives together and want to live here in the UK together so did a lot of Googling but everything was vague and confusing on the rules etc We went to Citizens Advice (who were useless) We got in contact with Depreyconsulting.com and exchanged emails back and forth about our options. We were told the two main options were work...or marriage. We knew we wanted to be with each other forever so we decided to get married. Deprey told us we could get married out of the UK for it to be all ok so we got married in Gibraltar on the 7th May 2014 (during her 6 month stay) 

Well, here's where the nightmare started  We spent 5 days in Gibraltar starting 5th May 2014 and it was amazing! We got married on the Wednesday 7th after only having to produce our passports and birth certificates the day before and returned back to the UK on Friday 9th 2014. 
We got to where they check your passports and of course my wife went to the "Non EU" line but was stopped (I had already gone through fine and picked up our cases) and I was told they were detaining her for more questions. They searched both our cases and said they needed to keep her detained. This lasted for 10 hours at Luton airport without them allowing us to see each other! I was then told they were refusing her entry to the UK because they didn't believe our relationship was genuine, that they didn't believe she was going to return to the USA and that we shouldn't have got married on her Visitor Visa (which we now know we shouldn't have, although not illegal, it's frowned upon) and sending her back to Gibraltar!!  I immediately booked a flight and went back with her of course.

On the flight my wife told me how she was treated and it's nothing short of horrendous! She is on anti-anxiety medication which is prescribed to her by her Dr in the USA. She was having a full blown panic attack/freak out in the detaining room and requested her medication and was refused it!! She was told "you don't need this" That is not their decision to make! She told me they were more than rude to her after her telling them she didn't have any money, no phone or anything for when she got to Gibraltar and was told it wasn't their problem.
The next 3 days were horrific! We had to get home, me to England and her to Chicago. Coaches, buses, planes, staying at airports overnight etc All having to be paid for by her parents at a total cost of $2k and £800 for me. She was so sick the whole time and of course SO distressed, an emotional and physical wreck as was I.

We are now both back home but want to know what the next step would be? Obviously we want...and need to be together. We're missing each other incredibly! Can we get some kind of compensation for all the expenses this has incurred, and emotional distress? We've kept all receipts. We are newly-weds and are separated!! 

We were going to apply for a spouse visa with the intention of her staying here in the UK with me. Because of our earlier problems with the medication neither of us are currently working but I receive ESA benefit. We were told the £18,600 minimum financial requirement wouldn't apply to us as I'm on that benefit. I'm living with my mom who has said she can live with us here (also had a visit from the Council and letter stating she can live here) 
My wife even has a job waiting for her here (my step dad owns his own company and said she can be his secretary) and as I am off the medication and doing better I can see myself working in the very near future too...all of this we told to the UKBA when she was detained.

We're not looking to sponge off the government. We want to work, and will. We just want to be together here in England but don't know how to go about it now.

I'm so sorry for the length of this but felt it needed to be fully explained. I hope somebody will read through and be able to give us some advice please.

Thank you so much in advance for reading and if anyone can be of any help it would be much appreciated. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

The Original Kempmeister said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've just joined the forum in the hope somebody can help me and my wife.
> 
> I'm from the UK and my wife is from Chicago USA. We originally "met" via a facebook group as we were both experiencing withdrawal from psychiatric medication over 18 months ago and were good friends but the more we got talking we started to have feelings for each other so arranged a meet here in the UK...originally for 3 months. Well, she arrived and it was more amazing than we thought! We fell more in love with each other so I proposed...and she accepted!!  We called the airline and extended her stay to 6 months (which we believe is the max amount of time to stay in the UK on a visitor visa)


That in itself is suspicious, particularly if she'd never been to the UK before.



> We were ready to plan our lives together and want to live here in the UK together so did a lot of Googling but everything was vague and confusing on the rules etc We went to Citizens Advice (who were useless)


Yeah, they aren't immigration specialists.

...


> We got to where they check your passports and of course my wife went to the "Non EU" line but was stopped (I had already gone through fine and picked up our cases) and I was told they were detaining her for more questions. They searched both our cases and said they needed to keep her detained. This lasted for 10 hours at Luton airport without them allowing us to see each other! I was then told they were refusing her entry to the UK because they didn't believe our relationship was genuine, that they didn't believe she was going to return to the USA and that we shouldn't have got married on her Visitor Visa (which we now know we shouldn't have, although not illegal, it's frowned upon) and sending her back to Gibraltar!!  I immediately booked a flight and went back with her of course.


All of that so far is totally legitimate. You guys sound very impulsive.



> On the flight my wife told me how she was treated and it's nothing short of horrendous! She is on anti-anxiety medication which is prescribed to her by her Dr in the USA. She was having a full blown panic attack/freak out in the detaining room and requested her medication and was refused it!! She was told "you don't need this" That is not their decision to make!


Frankly I don't believe that. But even if it is true, your wife should have enough self-control to be interviewed about something serious without a meltdown. Think about it from the immigration officer's perspective: it sounds like her behavior didn't leave them with many options.



> She told me they were more than rude to her after her telling them she didn't have any money, no phone or anything for when she got to Gibraltar and was told it wasn't their problem.


How is it their problem? More importantly, do you not realize how condemning that is? She's a tourist in the UK and she's gotten married to a guy she's met once, she's got no money, no phone, and no permission to be in the country. It sounds like lunacy.

And for the record, getting married really was fine. She just should have gone directly to the US to apply for a visa instead of attempting to enter the UK.



> The next 3 days were horrific! We had to get home, me to England and her to Chicago. Coaches, buses, planes, staying at airports overnight etc All having to be paid for by her parents at a total cost of $2k and £800 for me. She was so sick the whole time and of course SO distressed, an emotional and physical wreck as was I.
> 
> We are now both back home but want to know what the next step would be? Obviously we want...and need to be together. We're missing each other incredibly! Can we get some kind of compensation for all the expenses this has incurred, and emotional distress? We've kept all receipts. We are newly-weds and are separated!!


No, you can't get compensation. The immigration officers were perfectly correct to refuse her entry. The fact that she is so fragile isn't their fault. 



> We were going to apply for a spouse visa with the intention of her staying here in the UK with me.


That is exactly the right thing to do.



> Because of our earlier problems with the medication neither of us are currently working but I receive ESA benefit. We were told the £18,600 minimum financial requirement wouldn't apply to us as I'm on that benefit. I'm living with my mom who has said she can live with us here (also had a visit from the Council and letter stating she can live here)
> My wife even has a job waiting for her here (my step dad owns his own company and said she can be his secretary) and as I am off the medication and doing better I can see myself working in the very near future too...all of this we told to the UKBA when she was detained.
> 
> We're not looking to sponge off the government. We want to work, and will. We just want to be together here in England but don't know how to go about it now.
> ...


Apply for a spouse visa. Remember that she must declare that she was refused entry. Just explain that you were ignorant of the rules and eager to comply now.

Pay special attention to the relationship requirement. They don't usually require much in the way of relationship proof for married couples but yours is an extreme case. You need to both write letters outlining your relationship, and enclosing any proof, such as pictures from your wedding and any electronic records of your relationship before she came to the UK. You need rock-solid letters. And of course you need to include your marriage certificate.

As for accommodation, make sure it isn't overcrowded with a property inspection.

When your arrives next time, tell her to stay calm no matter what happens. It will likely go very smoothly but she needs to be honest, open, and CALM. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Add to above, she had already stayed full 6 months and was then returning after 5 days and asking for more time in UK as visitor. No wonder they detained her and sent her back. 
You've done nothing wrong in marrying in Gibraltar, BTW.
Pity you were so badly advised. If only you had come to us first!

She will have to apply for spouse visa in US, and the fact she was refused entry as visitor must be disclosed but won't be a deal breaker. Come back to us if you need any help.


----------



## The Original Kempmeister (May 13, 2014)

AmyD said:


> That in itself is suspicious, particularly if she'd never been to the UK before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your reply 

I'll reply to each one of your replies down here as I don't know how to do the quotes thing, sorry.

Why would they consider it being suspicious that she wanted to stay in the UK for the full 6 months allowed if she was in love, and wanted to get to know me more and try to sort things out with what we were going to do next? 

We went to the Citizens Advice and quickly learned they weren't of much use, but like you say they're not specialists but it's hard to find any set rules etc of what you can and can't do :/ Until finding this forum now.

The refusal of medicine happened. I think anyone would be distressed being told they can't see their husband, who they had married only 2 days prior and was being sent back to a country with no money, accommodation etc
I cannot see that it is fair (from the Immigration specialists point of view) to refuse her medication when she had told them previously she was on anti-anxiety medication obviously for anxiety. If what she was going through wasn't going to cause her anxiety I don't know what is? About us being impulsive...do you mean me going back with her? I really didn't want to have my wife sent back to a country she knows nothing about with no money alone.

As for it not being their problem, maybe it isn't, but just the way she was treated I think is outrageous  They can really send a girl into a country not knowing what she was going to do next to survive and be safe and sleep at night? That sounds disgusting to me.

We will now apply for the spouse visa. We will have our marriage certificates sent to us and should be with us in 2 weeks time. We have thousands of messages from the time we started having feelings for each other through facebook, Skype, text etc and of course marriage photos.
The property inspection was fine, said there is more than enough room and have a letter saying this.

One more thing, when applying for the Spouse visa can she do it in person?

Truly, thank you again for your reply. As you can imagine it's very distressing to be away from each other, especially so soon after getting married


----------



## The Original Kempmeister (May 13, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Add to above, she had already stayed full 6 months and was then returning after 5 days and asking for more time in UK as visitor. No wonder they detained her and sent her back.
> You've done nothing wrong in marrying in Gibraltar, BTW.
> Pity you were so badly advised. If only you had come to us first!
> 
> She will have to apply for spouse visa in US, and the fact she was refused entry as visitor must be disclosed but won't be a deal breaker. Come back to us if you need any help.


Thank you for your reply 

The full 6 months stay would have ended in the beginning of June  That's why her return flight was booked for 2nd June 2014 which we have proof of.

Is there anywhere here on the forum, or elsewhere online that gives a solid list of all documents needed to apply for the Spouse visa?

This forum is great by the way! So glad we've found it! eace:


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

The Original Kempmeister said:


> Why would they consider it being suspicious that she wanted to stay in the UK for the full 6 months allowed if she was in love, and wanted to get to know me more and try to sort things out with what we were going to do next?


The six months are at the discretion of the immigration officer. They didn't have to allow her in at all. And it looks weird - it's just very impulsive and strange not to have your plan before you leave for a foreign country. It's also pretty amazing that she got allowed in the first time considering she had no money.



> We went to the Citizens Advice and quickly learned they weren't of much use, but like you say they're not specialists but it's hard to find any set rules etc of what you can and can't do :/ Until finding this forum now.


At least you found the forum and will be well advised going forward.



> The refusal of medicine happened. I think anyone would be distressed being told they can't see their husband, who they had married only 2 days prior and was being sent back to a country with no money, accommodation etc.


Okay, it happened. But you seem not to realize what you're doing here. All that emotional stuff about being married two days prior, all that stuff is irrelevant. I know it doesn't feel irrelevant, but that's why I said she must remain calm. She was dealing with immigration officers, not a support group. Her task should have been trying to either stay in the country or get kicked out with as little fuss as possible. By injecting all this other stuff in the situation, she probably exasperated the officers. I'm not unsympathetic - I'm just trying to get you guys to see how the officers are looking at it.



> I cannot see that it is fair (from the Immigration specialists point of view) to refuse her medication when she had told them previously she was on anti-anxiety medication obviously for anxiety.


See above. They don't owe her anything, not even medication. In fact, if someone is acting erratically, anxious, or otherwise upset, it would be very foolish of them to give her medication. She could have tried to commit suicide or something with it. Honestly, the worst thing she could have done was lose her self-control at this time.



> If what she was going through wasn't going to cause her anxiety I don't know what is?


You're right but that isn't their problem. They are there to determine who is allowed into the country. You can't become emotional about this stuff. You can't just cry for medication and expect that they'll give it to you like they're your servants. You absolutely must be in control of yourself.



> About us being impulsive...do you mean me going back with her? I really didn't want to have my wife sent back to a country she knows nothing about with no money alone.


No, I mean that first she changed her plan about staying the full six months, then she apparently decided to marry you impulsively, without really understanding the requirements. 



> As for it being their problem, maybe it isn't, but just the way she was treated I think is outrageous  They can really send a girl into a country not knowing what she was going to do next to survive and be safe and sleep at night? That sounds disgusting to me.


Wasn't she going home to Chicago? And again, you might feel that way but it is silly to feel that way and not their problem. After all, if I show up in some foreign country, they have no responsibility to ensure that I'm emotionally secure and sent back to a safe place. The world doesn't work like that.



> We will now apply for the spouse visa.


Excellent!



> We will have our marriage certificates sent to us and should be with us in 2 weeks time. We have thousands of messages from the time we started having feelings for each other through facebook, Skype, text etc and of course marriage photos.


Okay. You don't need to include every one, but just enough to show the span of your relationship. 



> The property inspection was fine, said there is more than enough room and have a letter saying this.


You already had a property inspection? 



> One more thing, when applying for the Spouse visa can she do it in person?


No. She must do it from her home in the US, online. She must then do biometrics and then will send all of her documents to Sheffield. 



> Truly, thank you again for your reply. As you can imagine it's very distressing to be away from each other, especially so soon after getting married


It must be awful. But just take a deep breath, keep calm, and follow the rules. If you get the marriage certificates in two weeks, she can apply for the visa in early June, then it is entirely possible she'll be back in the UK by late June.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

The Original Kempmeister said:


> Is there anywhere here on the forum, or elsewhere online that gives a solid list of all documents needed to apply for the Spouse visa?


Unfortunately no, because each application is different.


----------



## The Original Kempmeister (May 13, 2014)

AmyD said:


> The six months are at the discretion of the immigration officer. They didn't have to allow her in at all. And it looks weird - it's just very impulsive and strange not to have your plan before you leave for a foreign country. It's also pretty amazing that she got allowed in the first time considering she had no money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no idea to reply to each part you have replied to with the quotes :/ I'm sorry.

I understand what you are saying but the original stay was for 3 months because we were certain that we would get along just how we did online and then upon meeting knew immediately that we wanted to be together so extended the stay to be with each other as long as legally possible. She had money to stay here but of course paying for the wedding, going to Gibraltar etc used up that money.

Again, I understand. I know you're not being unsympathetic  I guess I need to think of this situation from a person who really doesn't care (the Immigration) It's just hard to see how it affected my wife and just hard being away from each other right now 

They explained that's why they took her medication away from her (suicide) but she was just requesting 1 pill to calm her down that she's prescribed.

The advice we were given...and found told us that was the best way about being with each other when applying for the visa. We didn't marry just for that reason but if it would help it along then that's what we did.

She was trying to come back to the UK with me. We both knew she would be leaving for Chicago on the 2nd June (ticket booked) I just think it's wrong to send a girl back to a country with no way of getting home to Chicago and having to get herself back there when she has a ticket to fly from England. Again...not their problem I guess but still wrong.

Yes, I have already had a property inspection...with letter. We'll include proof throughout our relationship by means of facebook, Skype etc

She is back in Chicago now. We were under the impression she could apply for the Spouse visa in person in Chicago? Isn't that the reason you must be "on home soil" to apply? And doesn't that speed things through? I read somewhere you could get a decision the same day? She will be getting her Biometrics done within the next week. Is there a time after you've had them done that you must apply for the visa? Like how long do they last?

Thank you for your replies! Thank you so much! We just want to be together as you can imagine.


----------



## The Original Kempmeister (May 13, 2014)

One more thing, do we have to write to the UKBA to have my wife's refusal to the UK overturned before applying for the Spouse visa?

Thank you.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

No, there is no possible way to get your spouse visa in person. You must apply online. You must be at your usual place of residence to apply, which is why she must apply in the US. You're thinking of the second spouse visa, which she will need to get in 33 months. Those can be applied for and received in person on the same day. The initial visa, however, must be applied for online. 

She can not get her biometrics done without doing the online application first. In fact, something has gone seriously wrong if she has been able to make the application to get her biometrics done without first going through the online system and applying.

So tell her to apply online. Then when it is done, it will give her some times she can have her biometrics done. She must send her biometrics paperwork, along with all her documentation, to Sheffield. Then within a month or so, she'll receive it all back with her visa.

No, don't write to the UKBA. There is no process to overturn a denied entry. On the application form - online - she will need to explain that she was refused entry. It shouldn't be a deal breaker but she must say she's sorry, she didn't know the rules, and she has learned from her mistake.

Out of my own curiosity, why does she think she has an appointment to have her biometrics done next week? It is impossible.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The Original Kempmeister said:


> She is back in Chicago now. We were under the impression she could apply for the Spouse visa in person in Chicago? Isn't that the reason you must be "on home soil" to apply? And doesn't that speed things through? I read somewhere you could get a decision the same day? She will be getting her Biometrics done within the next week. Is there a time after you've had them done that you must apply for the visa? Like how long do they last?


You must apply from your normal place of residence and there are no in person appointments in the US. Even if there were, because she has been refused entry all her further visa applications for the UK will require extra scrutiny. There is priority processing which costs as extra $510 but you would be wasting your money because as I said, her refusal means her application will need more time so they can fully investigate the reasons for her refusal.

The application, supporting documents, Appendix 2, biometric's receipt and supporting documents must be sent within 14 days of the biometric appointment.

You'll need to meet the financial, accommodation and relationship requirements. Unfortunately, ESA on it's own does not exempt you from meeting the financial requirement. To be exempt from the financial requirement you must be in receipt of at least 1 of the following benefits:

Carer‟s Allowance.

Disability Living Allowance.

Severe Disablement Allowance.

Industrial Injuries Disablement Benefit.

Attendance Allowance.

Personal Independence Payment.

Armed Forces Independence Payment or Guaranteed Income Payment under the Armed Forces Compensation Scheme.

Constant Attendance Allowance, Mobility Supplement or War Disablement Pension under the War Pensions Scheme

The most common way to meet the requirement is to be earning a yearly salary of at least £18,600 for a period of 6 months. Read through Appendix FM 1.7 to see the options for meeting the financial requirement:

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...3/Financial_Requirement_Guidance_20140324.pdf

As already mentioned, there is no definitive list of supporting documents to include because every application is different and you must decide what makes your application strong but here is a guide to some of the documents that you could consider including. 

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ment_data/file/270197/sup-docs-settlement.pdf


----------



## The Original Kempmeister (May 13, 2014)

AmyD said:


> No, there is no possible way to get your spouse visa in person. You must apply online. You must be at your usual place of residence to apply, which is why she must apply in the US. You're thinking of the second spouse visa, which she will need to get in 33 months. Those can be applied for and received in person on the same day. The initial visa, however, must be applied for online.
> 
> She can not get her biometrics done without doing the online application first. In fact, something has gone seriously wrong if she has been able to make the application to get her biometrics done without first going through the online system and applying.
> 
> ...


Ahhh ok, well we'll get everything together that we need and start the application online then 
I didn't know you had to apply first before getting the biometrics done. Me saying she was going to get them done was meaning we're getting the ball rolling but now we've learned something else too! 

We will be sure to say we're sorry and that we want to do everything right because we really do. We just want to be back together where we belong.


----------



## The Original Kempmeister (May 13, 2014)

nyclon said:


> You must apply from your normal place of residence and there are no in person appointments in the US. Even if there were, because she has been refused entry all her further visa applications for the UK will require extra scrutiny. There is priority processing which costs as extra $510 but you would be wasting your money because as I said, her refusal means her application will need more time so they can fully investigate the reasons for her refusal.
> 
> The application, supporting documents, Appendix 2, biometric's receipt and supporting documents must be sent within 14 days of the biometric appointment.
> 
> ...


Thank you!

ESA which I am currently on is what Disability Living Allowance used to be called. I was switched over to this and we were told I fall just short of the requirement but if my wife has £330 in her account...and has done for 6 months that would make up the difference. She has a job waiting for her when she gets here. We will include that in the application.

Thank you for the links, we will look over them right now together via Skype.

You've all been really helpful and we appreciate it so much!


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

The Original Kempmeister said:


> Thank you!
> 
> ESA which I am currently on is what Disability Living Allowance used to be called. I was switched over to this and we were told I fall just short of the requirement but if my wife has £330 in her account...and has done for 6 months that would make up the difference. She has a job waiting for her when she gets here. We will include that in the application.
> 
> ...


If you have a shortfall for the financial requirement then you woulld need £16 300 NOT £300 as you stated..

Her job offer has no bearing on the application.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Her having a job waiting for her will have no impact on the application. It's not worth mentioning. They only care that the UK citizen can meet the necessary requirements. You must be able to show that you have £113.70 left over each week after paying rent and council tax.

The smartest thing to do is to figure out exactly what documents you need and get those sent to her before you apply. She needs to fill out the on-line application and print and fill out Appendix 2 by hand. She fills out the on-line application, pays and books a biometric appointment. She then has 14 days to send a copy of the on-line application, biometrics receipt, Appendix 2, supporting documents and a return waybill and envelope to Sheffield for processing.

It's a time consuming process to get together all appropriate documents.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Hertsfem said:


> If you have a shortfall for the financial requirement then you woulld need £16 300 NOT £300 as you stated..
> 
> Her job offer has no bearing on the application.


They are applying under adequate maintenance.


----------



## The Original Kempmeister (May 13, 2014)

Why would we need £16,300?
We were told that there is a weekly requirement of £113.70 as nyclon has stated. I will be just short of that with my ESA benefit but with the money my wife will have...that she is required to have had for 6 months we will meet the requirements. That is correct, no?

Is it not worth mentioning she has a job waiting for her to show she is going to work once here?

We are looking about documents needed and I will send whatever she needs for the application from my end and then apply. It all sounds so complicated :/ But we can't wait to get started!

Thank you so much for replying to us, it really means a lot!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The Original Kempmeister said:


> Why would we need £16,300?


I pointed out to the poster that you are applying under adequate maintenance.



> We were told that there is a weekly requirement of £113.70 as nyclon has stated. I will be just short of that with my ESA benefit but with the money my wife will have...that she is required to have had for 6 months we will meet the requirements. That is correct, no?


How short are you each week?



> Is it not worth mentioning she has a job waiting for her to show she is going to work once here?


It can be briefly mentioned in her letter of introduction but it will have no impact on the application. What she will need to concentrate on in her letter is her refused entry.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry he said he was £300 short and his wife had that in her account for 6 months. Does the minimum £16 000 not apply in this case or have I missed something?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Hertsfem said:


> Sorry he said he was £300 short and his wife had that in her account for 6 months. Does the minimum £16 000 not apply in this case or have I missed something?


His wife will be applying under adequate maintenance and so he does not need to meet the income requirement because he is in receipt of certain benefits. That means he needs to show that he has £113.70 left over each week after paying rent and council tax. If his benefits are short of that, they can use savings to make up the shortfall. They do not have to have a minimum amount of savings to make up the shortfall.

From FM 1.7:

3.6. Meeting the financial requirement through “adequate maintenance”

Where the applicant‟s partner is in receipt of any of the following benefits or allowances in the UK, the applicant will be able to meet the financial requirement at that application stage by providing evidence of “adequate maintenance” rather than meeting an income threshold:

Carer‟s Allowance.

Disability Living Allowance.

Severe Disablement Allowance.

Industrial Injuries Disablement Benefit.

Attendance Allowance.

Personal Independence Payment.

Armed Forces Independence Payment or Guaranteed Income Payment under the Armed Forces Compensation Scheme.

Constant Attendance Allowance, Mobility Supplement or War Disablement Pension under the War Pensions Scheme.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks Nyclon and my sincere apologize to the OP. You learn something every day!

It's a pity they don't have some concessions for those that are missing a whole year in the life of their toddler


----------



## The Original Kempmeister (May 13, 2014)

nyclon said:


> I pointed out to the poster that you are applying under adequate maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are short by £2.85 each week.

When you say concentrate on the refused entry, beyond an apology and that we want to do everything right now, what else would she need to say?


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

You need to both write letters describing your relationship. You have to be careful - these are business letters so you don't want to gush like teenagers. However, your relationship is going to be very heavily scrutinized. You married the first time you met - this is going to look very bad. So you need to explain, very clearly and concisely, how you went from FB friends to married within such a short period of time. You'll need to be careful to show some emotion but not be purple. It's a delicate balance.


----------



## The Original Kempmeister (May 13, 2014)

AmyD said:


> You need to both write letters describing your relationship. You have to be careful - these are business letters so you don't want to gush like teenagers. However, your relationship is going to be very heavily scrutinized. You married the first time you met - this is going to look very bad. So you need to explain, very clearly and concisely, how you went from FB friends to married within such a short period of time. You'll need to be careful to show some emotion but not be purple. It's a delicate balance.


Understood, and thank you again for all your help and taking the time to reply 

That includes everyone  I'm sure we'll be needing more questions answered soon haha
Forum is awesome!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

We have a son with mental health problems, requiring ongoing medication, my greatest fear is that he may do something irrational and get married, I have seen his heart broken too many times.
He has had three relationships, lady No 1, was the mother of a young illigitamte son, she was very tolerant of my sons 'mood swings', their relationship lasted 2 years, with two admissions into an acute ward at the psychiatric hospital for him. When the relationship finally ended his then girlfriend, I am happy to say, married and had two more children with her present husband.
Girlfriend No 2, he was with for approx 6 months, and the girl decided to end the relationship, because she couldn't cope with my sons 'mood swings'.
1 and two, were both ladies with no psychiatric problems of their own.
Girlfriend No 3, had psychiatric problems and 4 children, from different relationships, before the relationship with my son, they actually got engaged, but my son left the relationship because his fiancé was running him into major debt with her psychiatric problem complicated by OCD- for spending money she didn't have!
My son is British and on benefits, his girlfriends were all British, so no problems with UKBA for them, but each relationship he was in, he and the girlfriends were like besotted teenagers, not like thinking adults, all I can say is that each time he has had a 'narrow' escape, for what is left of his sanity, by not getting married, especially to the last one, who also had psychiatric problems and is on benefits for herself and 4 illegitimate children, and thank goodness he didn't have children with her or any of the other ones. His psychiatric problems worsened each time one of these impulsive relationships broke down for one reason or another, and we were left to pick up the pieces for him, he is not rational enough to do that for himself when he thinks he is madly in love.
I am glad to say that for some while he has been stable on his medications, and sees his long term friends, so is happy for the time being. My biggest nightmare is that any person from social websites abroad contacts him, he is very handsome, and could easily become besotted again for the wrong reasons, and have his heart broken again, because he just can't cope with his own problem, let alone anyone else, and would be very vulnerable to someone just seeking a visa to come to UK. Well!, that is my view as a caring parent.


----------



## The Original Kempmeister (May 13, 2014)

fergie said:


> We have a son with mental health problems, requiring ongoing medication, my greatest fear is that he may do something irrational and get married, I have seen his heart broken too many times.
> He has had three relationships, lady No 1, was the mother of a young illigitamte son, she was very tolerant of my sons 'mood swings', their relationship lasted 2 years, with two admissions into an acute ward at the psychiatric hospital for him. When the relationship finally ended his then girlfriend, I am happy to say, married and had two more children with her present husband.
> Girlfriend No 2, he was with for approx 6 months, and the girl decided to end the relationship, because she couldn't cope with my sons 'mood swings'.
> 1 and two, were both ladies with no psychiatric problems of their own.
> ...


I'm sorry but I don't understand why you've posted this here at all?


----------



## candyann (Jul 8, 2013)

Yeah that last post looks OT to me.

To the OP, try to relax and just make a list of everything you need to do step by step. There is a lot of great advice here and you can always ask questions. It is much better to find out things in advance and things should go more smoothly for you than they have before.

As others have said, it is hard when you are so stressed out and missing each other, but you have to manage your emotions because this is an impersonal process. The immigration officers look at things a certain way and if you can see from their point of view, it will make your life easier. Think what they need to see from you both and how it will look to them. 

If you can do that and show them everything that they need to see, they will then accept that your marriage is genuine and process your visa. Keeping your emotions under control in the short term will allow you to be happily together in the long term.

Good luck.


----------

